# Proof of rockfish at rocky gorge



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Took a little break from packing Saturday around 5:30 to wet my line a bit. Saw something that I only seen rockfish do on the bay going after schools on the surface so I threw in a 1/4 OG kastmaster lure and sure enough...


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Great catch.


----------



## timekeeper (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nice hybrid stripe bass. I didn't know they were stocked at Rocky Gorge. Caught a few myself at Liberty Dam.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Is that a hybrid Catman? Can't tell if the picture is blurry or if the lines are broken. Either way nice catch.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

They most likely trickled down from tridelphia. I know they stocked them along time ago.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

theyre not hybrid, theyre true strain atlantic Striped bass that were stocked there and they get much bigger...


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

shadyfisher85 said:


> theyre not hybrid, theyre true strain atlantic Striped bass that were stocked there and they get much bigger...


Last year somone pulled a 44" out of tridelphia on the dnr page.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Way to go john!


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

mastrbaitr said:


> last year somone pulled a 44" out of tridelphia on the dnr page.


earlier this summer bass pro and dnr had a gentleman up there speaking on all the stocking of the resorvoirs and he has had the record on and off for years. That man def knew what he was talking about as far as rockfishing and fishing in general. He was a walking talking fishing extraordinaire. We sat listening to him for 30 mins not including what i was listening to as i shopped.


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

They haven't stocked hybrids anywhere in the state for many years. As so go the stocking of threadfin shad in the reservoirs, so has gone the proliferation of striped bass. They do spawn and reproduce in Tridelphia, Rocky Gorge, Prettyboy and Liberty. I used to catch them with fresh herring and even chicken livers back in the day, even had them hit live crappie. Once there was an established bait base of threadfins, the population boomed.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

QBALL said:


> Way to go john!


Hey one of my buddies goes to IR in the fall for the flounder if your down. I'll let you kno the exact dates. It would most likely be a sat night to Sunday.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

mastrbaitr said:


> hey one of my buddies goes to ir in the fall for the flounder if your down. I'll let you kno the exact dates. It would most likely be a sat night to sunday.


yes sir im down! Lemme know.


----------

